
Metrix Create:Space celebrates five years of DIY tech in Seattle - aaronbrethorst
http://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2014/10/metrix-create-space-celebrates-five-years-of-diy-tech-on-the-hill/
======
ErikRogneby
Wow, 5 years! I still recall my first laser cut I did there and the joy of
popping out the pieces and seeing if all of my finger joints fit together as I
had planned. I think a fan wasn't working because it got pretty smokey in the
laser room.

Really a nurturing place for people to just try something. Kits and servos in
the vending machine, old free junk in the corner.

